# How do I sell my yarn stash?



## cigarflower (Jan 13, 2014)

I have slowed down on my knitting and wanted to sell my stash. 
Because of my health situation, I want to sell my yarn in bundles and try to minimize work of going to the postal office, etc...
How do I calculate shipping? Do I calculate shipping cost by weight? By zip codes, or by ? Can I find out about the shipping costs before going to the Postal office? 
I want to find the easiest way to sell my yarn. Is there any method you can share? 
Besides posting here, or sell using craigslist, any other place?
Any help would be greatly appreciated. I have never done this but unfortunately I need to sell my yarn. 
Thank you for your help.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

You need to post more to become a regular member before you can sell on KP. If you are in the U.S. you can find out the shipping cost by weight and zip code at www.usps.com


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

where you are located will help for information


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

It's always nice when you include a picture of your yarn that's for sale.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

The post office has priority boxes that are flat rate and comes with tracking and insurance. Each box size has a set price. Post more to become a regular. Take pictures of your yarn and make sure you state yarn weight, color, how many of each color, etc. I've sold and bought yarn from kp. I'm sure your yarn will sell right here on kp. I don't trust Craig's list. Too many horror stories.


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

Here is how you become a regular user.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/help/user_title.jsp

To become a regular you need to make 20 posts in a two week period. It is not difficult. Offer help to someone, e.g., in "Main". Offer congratulations to someone for a job well done in "Pictures". Ask questions.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

I sell on Ebay and never have to go to the Post Office, I print my labels online and pay and get paid with PayPal, the post Office comes to my house when I schedule a delivery pickup. they will even deliver packing boxes for free right to your door, I only ship priority mail and it is easy peasy. good luck sweetie


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

I have bought yarn on kp but it cost an arm and leg in postage. Lately I have been buying from kijiji and found that there are some really good yarns some not so great but really handy. I won't buy from craigslist.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Wherever you sell be sure to state the obvious - pet free or not/ smoking or not. People want to know.
Again, postage is horrendous. The flat rate envelope is ok for smaller amounts. If less than 13 ounces, a shipping "bag/envelope" and first class postage is usually the cheapest way to ship. Also check out UPS. Nearly everyone assumes USPS is the best deal, but not always.


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

I weigh finished item on kitchen scales which are approx!...
Pack in polythene bags to save on weight..

And combine postage..to keep costs low....
Happy selling.
Hope you are in the uk...


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I was going to say hope you are in Australia, but by your saying zip code I take it you are in America.


----------



## NanBasKnit (Oct 4, 2013)

The easiest, least time consuming, least complicated and safest way to sell stash is to go to your local library and ask when the knitting club meets. Most libraries host knitting clubs. Go to the next couple meetings and let the knitters know that you have stash for sale. If your stash is priced reasonably, it will sell right away. If you want full retail for the yarn, it usually won't sell as fast if at all. 

You must know the tips and Tricks to sell successfully on eBay and Craigslist. 

I tried to use knitting paradise to sell yarn and found that it as nearly impossible to keep the dozens of responses straight. Some members responded several times and it's very hard to weed out all the junk responses. Also, there were several responses from members who promised to send payment but never did. Other members might have great success in selling on this site, but for me, it was very time consuming and difficult to keep straight.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

There are several areas on Ravelry where you can sell your stash. I have had some good luck purchasing from there. I have not tried selling, so am not sure how difficult that is.


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

For those of you out there with experience, would a garage/yard sale be a good way to sell your stash? I know you would have to advertise before the sale. Just wondering.


----------



## jankula (Jun 1, 2011)

I had a yard sale last fall and did quite well selling some of my yarn. I advertised there were craft items as well as yarn. I didn't over price the yarn either. Some sellers want almost what they paid for it in the store. Good luck


----------



## PhylD (Mar 2, 2013)

I too am in the process of reducing my stash (in anticipation of relocating). One option may be to check with your lys to see if it will act as your agent to sell the yarn online, either on its own web site or posting to a recognized online seller (e.g., ebay). You may have to pay a fee or split the proceeds, but it would be much less of an demand on your time and resources then selling directly. Good luck!


----------



## RetiredPacaMama (May 2, 2016)

Thanks for showing the rule. Does that mean that you have to continue to send at least 20 posts every 2 wks from the start of your initial sign up and forever after? I became a regular but just got taken off the regular list. I reread the rules and know that you need the 20 posts to start but am unclear about the requirement after that. I read in the rule: "User accounts registered over two weeks ago (on any given day) but with less than 20 posts in the previous two weeks don't have any title associated with them." That addresses the 1st 2 weeks but what is the requirement after you become a "regular"? Please someone help those of us who are new to KP. Thanks


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

all good ideas!


----------



## jstb802 (Aug 15, 2015)

You do have to continue to post 20 posts in the last two weeks; your status is updated daily. That figures out to about 3 posts per day. "Pictures" is an easy place to comment. :sm17:


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

You could also try selling on Craig's list.


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

mattie cat said:


> You need to post more to become a regular member before you can sell on KP. If you are in the U.S. you can find out the shipping cost by weight and zip code at www.usps.com


And, they will pick up at your home.


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

I sell on eBay, too. Love those free priority mail boxes. I always use a box to ship yarn. When I buy yarn & it comes in an envelope it's often delivered with holes in the envelope. Yarn does 't break but it can get snagged. Even the special tough plastic envelopes.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

You can try selling on Craig's List and state "pick up only". Then you can meet someone in public locally and close to your house. You can also go on Facebook and look for some "buy, sell, trade" pages in your area and list your yarn on those pages, again, for pick up only.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

You can list your items here (with enough posts) or Ravelry. Depending on where you live and if you live alone, you can list on craigslist. However, I would not have them come to my home - meet them in a public place during daylight hours. Our police chief recommends that we meet the buyer/seller in the City Hall lobby which is open all the time and the police department is right there.

You can easily become a regular by making comments on the posts that you read. I'm currently a regular and I don't generally make new posts - I make comments on posts that are interesting or that I can contribute to

If you need to figure mailing costs, package and weigh the item. Then go to (assuming you are in USA)
https://postcalc.usps.com/
Pick a zip code that is across the country and calculate the postage. Advertise this amount and state that you will refund any overage.

Take payment on paypal
https://www.paypal.com/home
It is easy to sign up.

US Post Office has free flat rate boxes but the postage is expensive when you consider that yarn is light weight. They are better for heavy items. For example a medium flat rate box (11" X 8 1/2" X 5 1/2") is $13.45 where a tyvek envelop would cost just over $10 for a 2 pound package. Two pounds are 32 ounces which is alot of yarn.


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

starrz-delight said:


> I sell on Ebay and never have to go to the Post Office, I print my labels online and pay and get paid with PayPal, the post Office comes to my house when I schedule a delivery pickup. they will even deliver packing boxes for free right to your door, I only ship priority mail and it is easy peasy. good luck sweetie


I also sell on eBay, and it's a breeze. You might want to try it. Good luck.


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

I buy yarn from Yarn Girls/DBNY They sell peoples stash. I are selling on consignment and I don't know what they pay you but you could contact them. It would save you a lot of work.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Craigs List and make it local sales. No shipping there. Have done this with other things and it works great. You can set the time the person comes to see what you have and that way you can have a family member there or a friend to be with you. Also contact your local guilds. I know our weavers guild would turn out in droves when some one had a stash to sell.


----------



## RetiredPacaMama (May 2, 2016)

Thanks so much for responding to my question. It really is tough for those of us that are involved in too many things which seems to be quite normal for us retired folks. So I guess I just have to save some time to get on KP. The problem with that is when I get on I get so interested in so many of the topics and replies that I spend too much time reading and enjoying. So from now on I'll have to respond to at least 3 things every day or just forget being a regular and being able to sell yarn.


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

carolelee said:


> I buy yarn from Yarn Girls/DBNY They sell peoples stash. I are selling on consignment and I don't know what they pay you but you could contact them. It would save you a lot of work.


Thanks for the info about this website; I had not heard about it until today. I just hope I don't go crazy buying yarn!


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

jstb802 said:


> You do have to continue to post 20 posts in the last two weeks; That figures out to about 3 posts per day.


About half that actually-a bit less than 1.5 per day. Or a few days in the 14 when one posts quite a few replies/questions, all to add up to minimum of 20.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

I would never, ever have someone from Craig's List come to my house. Always meet in a public place. like the library or fast food or coffee shop. Even if you have someone with you during the time, that stranger has your address, gets to check out your house and what you have. There have been too many crimes committed from Craig's List or other selling venues. Safety first.


----------



## knitter212 (Jun 23, 2016)

There is a group on Yahoo called Craft Items for Sale where you could sell your yarn. You would be with all other types of crafts so this might not be the way to go for you.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Bubba24 said:


> The post office has priority boxes that are flat rate and comes with tracking and insurance. Each box size has a set price. Post more to become a regular. Take pictures of your yarn and make sure you state yarn weight, color, how many of each color, etc. I've sold and bought yarn from kp. I'm sure your yarn will sell right here on kp. I don't trust Craig's list. Too many horror stories.


yes, priority is the way to go (for U.S. sales). You can go to usps.com and order them to come to your home, free. And also order their priority padded envelopes. Their postage is about $6 and you can probably get 4 or 5 skeins in them, depending on the size. Experiment with all sizes to see how many you can fit in and then you'll know in advance the cost. Often I've found that priority can be less than shipping. For smaller amounts get regular Tyvek large envelopes (up to a certain number of ounces you can send them first class). Get an inexpensive kitchen food scale and weigh the 2 or 3 skeins on the scale and look up price on post site. Another option is if you are really discounting the price include the shipping in the price (i.e. a large bunch of 10 skeins, add a dollar or so to the cost per skein for larger boxes). And if it's more convenient you can drop them off at a mailbox place-often closer and more convenient than a post office. They don't charge if you just drop them off. (forgot to say, you can print out the shipping labels at home)


----------



## Julie's Mom (Feb 22, 2015)

Priority mail boxes are a very expensive way to ship anything. Just using regular large envelopes, if the yarn will fit, is best, and I agree with the suggestion above about first class if under 13 oz. If the yarn won't fit in an envelope, use a small regular box, tape it well, and take to the post office. 

It would be nice if you could post it on KP.


----------



## cigarflower (Jan 13, 2014)

So many good suggestions. Thank you very much. 

Is there anywhere you can take you stuff to someone to sell it for you? I was told once that the fee is like 45%.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

IF you were to give a general location, maybe someone can help.



cigarflower said:


> So many good suggestions. Thank you very much.
> 
> Is there anywhere you can take you stuff to someone to sell it for you? I was told once that the fee is like 45%.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Gertrude Stein said:


> The easiest, least time consuming, least complicated and safest way to sell stash is to go to your local library and ask when the knitting club meets. Most libraries host knitting clubs. Go to the next couple meetings and let the knitters know that you have stash for sale. If your stash is priced reasonably, it will sell right away. If you want full retail for the yarn, it usually won't sell as fast if at all.


This is a great idea.

If you decide to use your local Craigslist or Facebook indoor swap meet, as others have said, don't have anyone come to your house. Local police departments in my state have "safe zones" or "e-commerce zones" that are marked stalls in police department parking lots for Craigslist and Facebook indoor swap meet transactions. Check to see if your local police department has this.


----------



## DeKnitter59 (Dec 14, 2011)

Have you thought about listing your stash on Ravelry. I have made many great purchases from fellow Ravelers. It's really not that hard to do. You will need patience in getting used to the process of posting your yarn. I love doing it. Every time I get new yarn I add it to my stash. I'm very good at posting so if you should require assistance I would be happy to assist you.

My Ravelry name is DeRavel59 and if you send me a message from Ravelry I'll get it on my Google/gmail account which is [email protected]

Good Luck.

Btw I'd be interested in taking a look at what you are will to sell.


----------



## cigarflower (Jan 13, 2014)

I live in Las Vegas, southwest.


----------



## Godschild (Aug 9, 2011)

I didn't know about the posting rule. I do read the forum every day and would be lost without it. Better start getting more involved, hadn't I ?


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

So sorry to hear that health issues are making you give up something you love. I'm sure you're going to manage to sell your stash right here on KP. God luck and God bless xxx


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

cigarflower said:


> I have slowed down on my knitting and wanted to sell my stash.
> Because of my health situation, I want to sell my yarn in bundles and try to minimize work of going to the postal office, etc...
> How do I calculate shipping? Do I calculate shipping cost by weight? By zip codes, or by ? Can I find out about the shipping costs before going to the Postal office?
> I want to find the easiest way to sell my yarn. Is there any method you can share?
> ...


Keep in mind that USPS has a "deal" where "if it fits it ships". Anything that fits inside the given size boxes ships for single price, dependant on box size, rather than weight or zip code. If I remember correctly, it is called express.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I always price things to include shipping. It's just easier on me that way.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

starrz-delight said:


> I sell on Ebay and never have to go to the Post Office, I print my labels online and pay and get paid with PayPal, the post Office comes to my house when I schedule a delivery pickup. they will even deliver packing boxes for free right to your door, I only ship priority mail and it is easy peasy. good luck sweetie


My suggestion too--ebay, they also help you list your things, check it out.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

JTM said:


> Keep in mind that USPS has a "deal" where "if it fits it ships". Anything that fits inside the given size boxes ships for single price, dependant on box size, rather than weight or zip code. If I remember correctly, it is called express.


Those would be "flat rate" boxes--the Express boxes are also flat rate, or they refer to them as dual purpose--whatever you can get into them and then shipped express. Here's the site where you can order these boxes on line: http://store.usps.com/store/browse/subcategory.jsp?categoryId=priority-mail&gclid=CjwKEAjwka67BRCk6a7_h_7Pui8SJABcMkWRA7xtwpJs7nyWoCgC7OXicYfUOa7Dwm5CAPkX4plXKBoC-efw_wcB


----------



## AMadknitter (Apr 21, 2013)

I had no idea there was a ranking for user status! I sign on almost every day but do not have that much to contribute so I just read what others have to share. What happens if you don't meet the ranking? Do you get kicked off of the site?


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Have you seen letitgo. It is like Craig's list but I have found it less involved and more local. BUT just as with any other stranger, meet in a safe zone or public place and even then bring someone with you.


----------



## cashgora (Apr 16, 2011)

if you ship through the post office they have several sizes of flat rate shipping boxes that you can pick up at the local post office or have delivered directly to your location. that way you can determine ahead of time how much will fit in your box at what price & not have to worry about location, etc.


----------



## Cheryl1814 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I had no idea about the 20 posts in 2 weeks. Also, I was informed on other options!!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Just whatever yo do avoid Craig's List.


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

Agree Craig's list is scary


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Bubba24 said:


> The post office has priority boxes that are flat rate and comes with tracking and insurance. Each box size has a set price. Post more to become a regular. Take pictures of your yarn and make sure you state yarn weight, color, how many of each color, etc. I've sold and bought yarn from kp. I'm sure your yarn will sell right here on kp. I don't trust Craig's list. Too many horror stories.


If you do sell on Craigslist, have the buyer meet you at the local police station for the sale. Honest people have no problem with this but it keeps weirdos away.


----------



## cigarflower (Jan 13, 2014)

thank you for your kind words.
Arleen


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

I would find a free internet site to sell your yarn to someone in your area. Or an add in your local newspaper. No hassle for shipping.


----------



## FiberLady17 (Jan 17, 2017)

The rules on Ravelry are very liberal anyone can list their yarn for sale if they have an account. However, it can be a pain in the butt. Most people do come through with their purchase request. But there have been many times I go through the trouble of digging through my stash and they change their mind or don't even have the courtesy of emailing back to let you know they are not purchasing. But you can't take it personally though.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

Another thing with Raverly is the competition of yarn available...yours could sit there for months without anyone looking for it...just an FYI...


----------



## Julie's Mom (Feb 22, 2015)

I had good luck with Craigs List selling a whole bunch of office furniture. It was safer because they were coming to my office, not my house. But I saw nothing but good people. I hope I never have so big a stash that I feel I have to sell it.


----------

